# Jack Daniels Draw



## jwatki (Sep 5, 2007)

Who is in the Jack Daniels draw tommorow?


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 5, 2007)

Kevin (Uncle Bubba), Dave Hutson (Woodman) and I are in; North Coast BBQ Society.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 5, 2007)

Good Luck Guys


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 5, 2007)

Good Luck guys we will have our toes and fingers crossed for you. 

I really hope for you all.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 6, 2007)

What time is the draw.  Is there a live feed we can listen to?

Best of luck to you guys!

Dallas


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Sep 6, 2007)

The Draw starts at 1:00pm central time. I think Tana is banning the use of cell phones until the draw is over so the final results may not be available until 4:00ish today. I will post them as soon as I can get them. It will be in a new thread.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Rooster.  I'm listening to the Tana Shupe podcast right now.

Looking forward to seeing some friends make the draw!

Good luck again Uncle Bubba and Company!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 6, 2007)

Greg should be doing a simucast


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 6, 2007)

this is getting exciting...how cool would it be if Northcoast won
the Jack?!?!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm just hoping they get in....after that...on any given comp...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 6, 2007)

Anyone have the website for the Jack?


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Sep 6, 2007)

www.jackdaniels.com is the website, but don't expect to see anything there. Tana isn't posting anything until it is all over. She wishes to keep it more informal and hasn't set it up to be too high tech. They kind of keep things that way down in Lynchburg, TN. I'm trying to get the results emailed to me when she is done, but no promises. I will have them posted as soon as I can get them. My guess will be about 4:00 pm central time will be a good guess for the results.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 6, 2007)

Rockin Rooster said:
			
		

> www.jackdaniels.com is the website, but don't expect to see anything there. Tana isn't posting anything until it is all over. She wishes to keep it more informal and hasn't set it up to be too high tech. They kind of keep things that way down in Lynchburg, TN. I'm trying to get the results emailed to me when she is done, but no promises. I will have them posted as soon as I can get them. My guess will be about 4:00 pm central time will be a good guess for the results.



Rooster, can you shoot me her email address via PM?


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 6, 2007)

[smilie=a_whyme.gif]   any news????


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 6, 2007)

Results are starting to trickle in on Basso's forum.

Does anyone know these teams?

Posted by Terrell Jones on September 06, 2007 at 13:43:26:

Late Nite Whiskey Smokers, J mack, Smokey Mtn Smokers made the draw.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 6, 2007)

BS Pitmasters in also


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 6, 2007)

*More Results*

Home on the Range - Oregon

Firehouse BBQ - Florida


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 6, 2007)

*More Results*

Ulcer Acres, Porkrastinators, Moonswiners, All Day Smoke, Heat Is On.


----------



## swampsauce (Sep 6, 2007)

Smokey Mtn Smokers are Joe and Voncile Amore, not Ames. I'm not bustin your chops, just good friends with them. Tim


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 6, 2007)

Joe Amore is a really nice guy. He did us a huge favor and shipped all our cutting boards to John Pens house. I really appreciated his service and his products are top notch (and no I am not sponsored by them) I love the cutting boards. 

Congrats to those called


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 6, 2007)

Rolling Smoke said:
			
		

> Those are the same boards we used at Ray's class, then we bought some from Joe at Mt Vernon back in June. I refer to them as bachelor boards cause once you're done with them just pitch them like paper plates and plastic ware.



Jim those are the ones. They are so great for eliminating any chance of cross contamination. Cleanup is a snap too.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 6, 2007)

can I get a link to the cutting boards?

And congrats to Northsmoke for getting in!


----------



## Griff (Sep 6, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> can I get a link to the cutting boards?



Me too.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 6, 2007)

Here's a link to the cutting boards AND there sauce is really good too!!!

www.smokymountainsmokers.com


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Bruce and we'll get back on topic.


----------

